
Amazon calls Jedi cloud decision 'politically corrupted' by Trump - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/amazon-calls-jedi-cloud-decision-politically-corrupted-by-trump/
======
kelchm
Admittedly I haven’t followed this much at all, but it seems like a
fundamentally bad idea for the US government to rely on any one single for
provider for critical cloud computing infrastructure.

